# 2005 E5 S-Works Frame build



## Mo-Tay (Feb 13, 2005)

Just purchased a new 2005 E5 S-Works frame which I will be building up. I am pumped as this is my first roadie. I built up a S-Works Epic a few years back but this is my first road bike. Needless to say, I am excited.

I am 6'4 195 and purchased a 62 cm frame. Just wondering if anyone has any insights to items such as stem lengths/angle and any other build tips. I am looking at putting a build kit together and will probably go with most Ultegra with maybe a FSA carbon crankset. I am looking for STIFFNESS so thought I might go with carbon on the crankset. Anyone wit any insights on this?

I will probably be finalized build kit in next week or 2 and beginning to build ASAP. I will keep you all posted and I am sure I will be asking more questions.

GO GOPHS!!!


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Mo-Tay said:


> Just purchased a new 2005 E5 S-Works frame which I will be building up. I am pumped as this is my first roadie. I built up a S-Works Epic a few years back but this is my first road bike. Needless to say, I am excited.
> 
> I am 6'4 195 and purchased a 62 cm frame. Just wondering if anyone has any insights to items such as stem lengths/angle and any other build tips. I am looking at putting a build kit together and will probably go with most Ultegra with maybe a FSA carbon crankset. I am looking for STIFFNESS so thought I might go with carbon on the crankset. Anyone wit any insights on this?
> 
> ...


As far as the actual components you use, be they Shimano, Campy, carbon, AL.....whatever, go with what ever floats your boat. They're all good. 

At this point I would be more worried about figuring out what size components will yield the best fit. Stem lenght and stem angle, crank lenght, handlebar width, seat post set back (or lack there of). For the price of an S-Works E5 I'm sure you'r shop will throw in a fit session (if not, think about paying for one). The numbers that come out of the fit session should lead you to the right component sizes. 

Once you've had your fitting and have your numbers, I would begin with your cranks and pedals, next seat post, (forks included already, right?) if not then fork, next bars, finally stem and stem angle. 

All that said, ignore everything I said above, I am a mere novice at these things and would be seeking advice from experts myself if I was in your place. Here's what I'd do. Post a similiar thread over on components & wrenching. Something like "Bike build for best fit - where to start" and describe what you are trying to do like you did above. Wait for poster C-40 to reply, then do everything he says to the letter. 

Go Gophs! - you must be local

Scot


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

*My builds*

Take a look at my latest build. I went Ultegra with FSA cranks. Very solid bike and smooth. 17.5lbs http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=49174

My previous build. 2005 Sworks E5 This is my weight weenie bike 14.5lbs
Brakes	Zero Gravity
Frame	Sworks including seat post clamp
Front Dr	Ultegra
Rear Dr	Dura Ace
Stem	Sworks 110mm carbon
Handlebar	Easton EC90
Chain	Sram pc89r
Wheels	American Classic 350 Sapim
Fork	Easton EC90 SLX - Cut
Seatpost	Easton EC70 - Cut
Seat San Marco Aspide Ti
Crankset	FSA Superlight
Bottom B	American Classis crmo
Pedals	Speedplay X1
Cassette	Dura Ace
Tires	Kenda Iron Cloak
Tubes	Turbo light
Rimstrips	tape
Cables	Dura ace Standard
Cages	Carbon
Bar Tape	Cork Tape
Brake levers	Dura Ace
Crank bolts	FSA
Headset	Specialized carbon
headset cap & bolt	Specialized carbon
Headset spacers	FSA
Quick Release	AC


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

specialized used to sell the E5 as a complete bike. the archives on the specialized website give specs for stock component lengths on each frame size - last published for the 04 model (as far as i know E5 geometry is unchanged from then)

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2004&spid=6798&JServSessionIdroot=b7nslqins8.j27005

for the 62cm frame:
Fork Offset (Rake) 43
Stem Length 130
Handlebar Width (cm) 44
Crank Length 177.5
Seat Post Length 350

probably a good starting point


----------



## Mo-Tay (Feb 13, 2005)

OHHH DAMN THAT LOOKS HOT!!! I got the Black ano frame...off Ebay so no fit session for me. I am on my own. I definately buy stuff from my LBS but not in this case. 

However, I have a basic idea of what direction I will go with from specs from the Specialized site and other sources. I will probably go with a double ring, 175 crank. Not 100% sold on the CF cranks, but if I find a good deal on them, I will probably go that route. I have Dura Ace pedals already and will probably go with FSA carbon seatpost and handlebars. Anyone use the laid back FSA post or just the straight one? No fork so I need to get one. There is a fork off a 2004 E5 on ebay right now but will look at other models like easton or something. Anyone with insights on forks as far as what rake to go with? 43 degress seems common.

BOY IS THIS GREAT!!!

Yup, MN boy here! U of MN alum and general Gopher-aholic.


----------



## Mo-Tay (Feb 13, 2005)

leadag said:


> specialized used to sell the E5 as a complete bike. the archives on the specialized website give specs for stock component lengths on each frame size - last published for the 04 model (as far as i know E5 geometry is unchanged from then)
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2004&spid=6798&JServSessionIdroot=b7nslqins8.j27005
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks for the info! A bit suprised at the crank length. Is this common for larger frame sizes?


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

43 is what is spec'd, but that's for a given length fork (don't know what length the spec forks are). 

The first E5's were sold with an Ouzo Pro - so that's another safe bet (i've got an ouzo pro 43 rake on a 56cm E5). Heaps of people seem to run the easton forks as well. 

Andrew


----------



## Mo-Tay (Feb 13, 2005)

Maui Mike, is that a straight fork or does it have a rake?


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

Mo-Tay said:


> Maui Mike, is that a straight fork or does it have a rake?


The fork is a Easton SLX full carbon fork curved rake. 43


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

*I think I can speak to this...*



Mo-Tay said:


> Just purchased a new 2005 E5 S-Works frame which I will be building up. I am pumped as this is my first roadie. I built up a S-Works Epic a few years back but this is my first road bike. Needless to say, I am excited.
> 
> I am 6'4 195 and purchased a 62 cm frame. Just wondering if anyone has any insights to items such as stem lengths/angle and any other build tips. I am looking at putting a build kit together and will probably go with most Ultegra with maybe a FSA carbon crankset. I am looking for STIFFNESS so thought I might go with carbon on the crankset. Anyone wit any insights on this?
> 
> ...


Funny, but I'm pretty much exactly the same size as you and just happened to have built my S-Works up from scratch last spring...okay, so I'm 10 lbs heavier, but same height.

I'll post a pic if it'll let me...

But, I was fit on the XL size, which I believe has a 59-60 TT depending on how you measure it and I have all my specs somewhere. I have about 3/4 to and inch of spacers and a 110 stem (no rise) on there. I use 46cm bars, but may go back to 44's when I give her an overhaul. 175 cranks. My specialized carbon post with the zertz kicks back a little, but not as much as an FSA I believe...of course, it all depends on where you put it on the saddle rails anyway.

I built mine with old Ultegra, thinking I'd upgrade over the summer...money got tight and now it's winter, so I'm waiting until around April to give it a frame up overhaul with all new Campy Chorus and FSA parts probably.

I would definitely recommend the fitting. Buy a cheap stem planning to replace it, and just put it together and go into your shop to get fit. They'll usually slide you a discount on parts (stems, bars, etc.) that you get after the fitting anyway.

Good luck. You picked a sweet ride.

Okay, so I don't know how to post pics, but I'll e-mail them to you if you'd like.

[email protected]


----------



## Mo-Tay (Feb 13, 2005)

Cervelo-er...thanks for that info. It has been usfeful as I have been spec'in out my new ride. I got the frame the other day and it is a beauty! I can't wait to throw a leg over that bad boy. Figure out how to post those pics...you can do it! But first...

The build. I am looking at going mostly Ultegra except for the shifters, where I have read the Dura Ace is a better product due to ball bearings and such. Going with a double ring Ultegra crankset with a 12-27 cass. in back. Using the Ultegra short cage RD with that...I think that works. Using the Ultegra double FD.

As far as other stuff, CK headset, Easton EC70 fork and handle bars. Don't know yet about stem, seatpost, saddle, or wheelset. I have some ideas but need to look into it. Thinking about building up a CK/CXP33 wheelset but we will see. I found a new CK hubset for about 325 on Craigslist. WOOHOO. Otherwise, I will look at other options. Looking to do it right, but looking to do it as economically as possible.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Mo-Tay said:


> Cervelo-er...thanks for that info. It has been usfeful as I have been spec'in out my new ride. I got the frame the other day and it is a beauty! I can't wait to throw a leg over that bad boy. Figure out how to post those pics...you can do it! But first...
> 
> The build. I am looking at going mostly Ultegra except for the shifters, where I have read the Dura Ace is a better product due to ball bearings and such. Going with a double ring Ultegra crankset with a 12-27 cass. in back. Using the Ultegra short cage RD with that...I think that works. Using the Ultegra double FD.
> 
> As far as other stuff, CK headset, Easton EC70 fork and handle bars. Don't know yet about stem, seatpost, saddle, or wheelset. I have some ideas but need to look into it. Thinking about building up a CK/CXP33 wheelset but we will see. I found a new CK hubset for about 325 on Craigslist. WOOHOO. Otherwise, I will look at other options. Looking to do it right, but looking to do it as economically as possible.


Hi Mo-Tay,

You've gotten a lot of good advice, but let me add a few things. First, the Ultegra stuff is fine, but if you're going to use DA shifters add a DA RD.

The CK headset will not work -- this bike has an internal headset and the only thing CK makes is the Perdido, however, this is very specific and doesn't work for most frames (see their site). The EC70 fork is an alloy steerer and may not be available at all. Do yourself a favor and go with the EC90 (no SLX, someone your size will be able to notice the difference in stiffness).

Since this is an all aluminum frame, get the Specialized Pave seatpost as the Zertz inserts really do help to control road vibrations. Saddles are of course quite personal so i can provide no help there (anything said would only be about what fits my butt, however, if you are concerned about the prostrate issues, the Specialized saddles do provide relief for some).

While CK hubsets are very nice, the real strength (assuming similar #s of spokes -- please no comments about bombproof 36 hole whatevers) in wheels comes from the spokes used. Spokes threaded at both ends usually provide more strength and long-term durability. Try a set of Easton Orion IIs. Rims are of course pretty important in this area as well. I would just say, do not go economical on the wheels. With most rides the quickest way to lighten your bike and improve the ride and performance is with a good set of wheels.

Lastly, I would definitely go with a 44cm (c to c) bar. Since this is your first roadie, you must be carefull with bars. The various manufacturers measure their bars differently witht the c to c measurement probably slightly more common. 44cm (c to c) would be 46cm using the other method.


----------



## Mo-Tay (Feb 13, 2005)

Critchie...crucial info there re: the CK headset. I didn't realize that it wouldn't work. I got a FSA/Specialized headset with the frame so that should work just fine. What is the difference between a normal 11/8 threadless and this 11/8 internal? Interesting.

As far as the wheels, I am flip flopping all over what to do. I want a nice stiff pair of hoops and wouldn't mind buying a used set of Krysiriums or something. Stay tuned on my daily battle with what to do with wheels. One day I want to build a set up and another I just want something nice but used. SIGH!

I found a Pave w/ zertz post on ebay for about 70 bucks. I am waiting to see the lenght. Need 350mm post. Also, probably set on Selle Italia Gel...white seat. That will look tough.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

*Headset*



Mo-Tay said:


> Critchie...crucial info there re: the CK headset. I didn't realize that it wouldn't work. I got a FSA/Specialized headset with the frame so that should work just fine. What is the difference between a normal 11/8 threadless and this 11/8 internal? Interesting.
> 
> As far as the wheels, I am flip flopping all over what to do. I want a nice stiff pair of hoops and wouldn't mind buying a used set of Krysiriums or something. Stay tuned on my daily battle with what to do with wheels. One day I want to build a set up and another I just want something nice but used. SIGH!
> 
> I found a Pave w/ zertz post on ebay for about 70 bucks. I am waiting to see the lenght. Need 350mm post. Also, probably set on Selle Italia Gel...white seat. That will look tough.


Glad to help. The difference is that the internal headset actually sits inside the head tube - normally there will be an alloy "retainer" that the top bearing sits in. The CK Perdido is an internal headset, but it fits only a limited # of manufacturer frames because it is made to his specs. On the CK site, it says that any manufacturer is free to adopt there standard, but that would be hard as they would then be limited to one headset for their bikes.


----------



## Mo-Tay (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey! All is well! Most of my parts are here and the build has begun! Being that this is my first road bike build, there are things that are new. One question I have is regarding the FD and RD adjuster barrels on the downtube. I went with Ultegra group and the barrels Shimano provided are a bit too big around and hit the frame when they spin. I thought...what the bejesus! So now I have to get different barrel adjusters...I think. Can anyone comment on this and maybe show a pic of the setup they have on their ride? 

Specialized Pave CF post, Selle Italia Flight Gel saddle (white), and dura ace pedals that I won in that Trek TDF contest last year. Also, I went with the FSA K-Wing bar. AWESOME bar but kinda a pain to run the tubing through them. Curious if anyone wraps the "wing" portion with tape or just leave it bare. The pic in the instructions showed no tape on the wing part. I don't think I agree with that entirely but we will see. Last but not least, got a great deal on Easton EC90 SL fork. Thanks Critchie...you f'in rule.

I purchased a used pair of CK/Mavic Open Pro wheels that will evebtually get some new aero spokes and rims, but are great for this season. 

I will post a pic when the process gets further along. Thanks for all your help guys, if I could, I 'd invite you all over for a beer!


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

I used the adjuster barrels that came with the frame set in my build. I did not use the ones supplied by shimano. as far as bar tape I still would wrap them as normal unless you wanted to go full weight weenie. If the bar gets wet it would be slippery if no wrap. 
it depends on your riding style. hoods, drops, top of the bar.

Looking foward for some pics.


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm in the same boat. My frame (ebay) came without barrel adjusters, so i bought the shimano ones. They rub against the frame and are difficult to adjust. i'm trying to figure out where spec gets the stock barrel adjustors..


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

lookie what i found!
http://store.yahoo.com/ritchey-logic/baradforstil.html


----------



## Mo-Tay (Feb 13, 2005)

I used a Dremel tool to grind down the knobs. That worked well to! I just gone it on the trainer today and ride for almost an hour. Sweeeeeeet. I have some fine tuning to do yet with the shifting and also need to wrap the bars. But I got it running and I love it!


----------

